# συνέργεια-συνεργία και ...συνεργεία!



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2008)

Μαζί με τα σωστά *συνέργεια* και *συνεργία* βρίσκω στο Γκούγκλη και 17.000 *συνέργια (περισσότερα από τα 16.000 _συνεργία_, στα οποία περιλαμβάνονται και μερικά ανορθόγραφα ...συνεργεία). 
Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης on line γράφει:

*συνέργεια* η [sinérjia] O27 & *συνεργία* η [sinerjía] O25 : 1. (νομ.) προμελετημένη βοήθεια που παρέχουν δύο ή περισσότερα άτομα στην προπαρασκευή ή στην εκτέλεση μιας αξιόποινης πράξης: Απλή / άμεση ~. (έκφρ.) διαβολική ~, για κτ. τόσο δυσάρεστο που μόνο μια διαβολική βοήθεια θα το δικαιολογούσε. 2. (επιστ.) συνδυασμένη δράση πολλών παραγόντων. [λόγ. < ελνστ. συνέργεια, αρχ. συνεργία `συνεργασία΄ κατά τη σημ. του συνεργός]

Απορία: Η λέξη έχει αποκλειστικά αρνητική έννοια; Στην παραπάνω (δεύτερη) ερμηνεία δεν γίνεται σαφές κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## kabuki (Oct 13, 2008)

Σπέρααααα
Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει αποκλειστικά αρνητικά έννοια. Αντιθέτως, χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά πλέον με θετική έννοια. Επίσης, νομίζω ότι έχει αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται και με την έννοια της "συνεργασίας", το οποίο δεν μου πολυαρέσει βέβαια. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

Να προσθέσω το λήμμα από τον Πάπυρο. Όπως βλέπουμε, οτιδήποτε ανήκει στη δεύτερη σημασία έχει θετική έννοια. Στο παρακάτω λήμμα είναι σαφές ότι μόνο η «μορφή συμμετοχής σε έγκλημα» και η αρχαία «συνωμοσία» έχουν αρνητική έννοια.

*συνεργία* και *συνέργεια*, η, 
ΝΜΑ [συνεργός / συνεργής]· 1. το να είναι κανείς συνεργός σε κάτι, σύμπραξη, συνεργασία («εἰς συνεργίαν καλῶν καὶ ὠφελίμων», Αθανάσ.)· 2. (φρ.) «διαβόλου συνεργίᾳ» ή «διαβολικῇ συνεργίᾳ»· με την έμπνευση και την καθοδήγηση τού διαβόλου· || (νεοελλ.) 1. (ποιν. δίκ.) μορφή συμμετοχής σε έγκλημα, η οποία συνίσταται στην παροχή στον δράστη ψυχικής ή υλικής υποστήριξης κατά την τέλεση τού εγκλήματος· 2. (βιολ.) συνεργασία πολλών οργάνων ενός οργανισμού για την επίτευξη μιας λειτουργίας («συνεργία μυών»)· 3. (χημ.) φαινόμενο σύμφωνα με το οποίο οι επιπτώσεις από τη συνδυασμένη δράση δύο διακεκριμένων χημικών ουσιών είναι εντονότερες από αυτές που προέρχονται από την δράση τής καθεμιάς ξεχωριστά· 4. (φαρμ.) φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο οι διαφορετικοί τρόποι δράσης δύο φαρμάκων αλληλοενισχύονται τείνοντας προς τον ίδιο στόχο· 5. (οικον.) φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο επιτυγχάνεται ένα συνθετικό αποτέλεσμα που είναι μεγαλύτερο από το άθροισμα τών επιμέρους συστατικών μερών του· 6. το αποτέλεσμα τών απρογραμμάτιστων και ασυντόνιστων αλλά συγκλινουσών ενεργειών που επιτελούν μεμονωμένα μέλη μιας κοινωνικής ομάδας· 7. (φρ.) «παραγοντική συνέργεια»· (βιολ.) η υποχρεωτική συνεργασία δύο ή περισσότερων γονιδίων τα οποία συντονίζουν και ρυθμίζουν ένα κληρονομικό χαρακτηριστικό· || (μσν.-αρχ.) συμπαράσταση, βοήθεια· || (αρχ.) συνωμοσία («τὰ περὶ τὸν σῑτον ἐκ τῶν τοιούτων ἐπιστολῶν καὶ συνεργιῶν», Δημοσθ.).​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 14, 2008)

Θυμίζω παλιότερο ενσταντανέ από τη Βουλή όπου, όταν ο πρωθυπουργός Σημίτης (που δεν είναι το φόρτε του τα ελληνικά) μίλησε θετικά για "συνέργεια" της κυβέρνησης για κάποιο θέμα, ο Κωνσταντόπουλος του ΣΥΝ ειρωνεύτηκε "πολύ σωστά το είπατε, 'συνέργεια'".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Εγώ δηλαδή που κάνω τη διάκριση συνέργεια = (νομ.) κακόσημο (_complicity_) και συνεργία = (κυρ. οικον. & μάνατζμεντ) εύσημο (_synergy_), είμαι λάθος;


----------



## sarant (Jan 3, 2009)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω, Ζαζ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

dimid said:


> συμφωνώ, αρκεί οι διεκδικήσεις να είναι λογικές και στα πλαίσια της σημερινής πραγματικότητας!
> 
> ούτως ή άλλως, ευχαριστώ όλους όσοι προσπάθησαν ή θα προσπαθήσουν για τις προτάσεις. πραγματικά το πρωί που τις είδα με κατέκλυσε ένα ωραίο συναίσθημα συλλογικότητας και συνέργειας!



Δεν θέλω να γίνω σπασίκλας (ναι, καλά) αλλά όταν ο άλλος βλέπει την λέξη _συνέργεια_ δεν πάει το μυαλό του σε κάτι ιδιαίτερα θετικό και νόμιμο.


Mod: μεταφορά από εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θέλω να γίνω σπασίκλας (ναι, καλά) αλλά όταν ο άλλος βλέπει την λέξη _συνέργεια_ δεν πάει το μυαλό του σε κάτι ιδιαίτερα θετικό και νόμιμο.



Κι εγώ δεν θέλω να σου πάω κόντρα (ναι, καλά) γι' αυτό θα τους προτείνω το _Foodsynergy_, για να δεις τι ωραίο, θετικό και πέρα για πέρα νόμιμο μπορεί να είναι. :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι εγώ δεν θέλω να σου πάω κόντρα (ναι, καλά) γι' αυτό θα τους προτείνω το _Foodsynergy_, για να δεις τι ωραίο, θετικό και πέρα για πέρα νόμιμο μπορεί να είναι. :twit:



Δεν στρέχει. Αυτό είναι σαν να μου δίνεις το _empathy dating_, για να μου πεις ότι η εμπάθεια είναι κάτι θετικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Helle, στα αγγλικά η _synergy_ έχει πάντα μόνο θετική σημασία. Δεν έχει σχέση με τη νομική _συνεργία_, τη συμμετοχή σε έγκλημα. Τη θετική σημασία έχει και η _συνέργεια_.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν στρέχει. Αυτό είναι σαν να μου δίνεις το _empathy dating_, για να μου πεις ότι η εμπάθεια είναι κάτι θετικό.



In the context of organizational behavior, following the view that a cohesive group is more than the sum of its parts, synergy is the ability of a group to outperform even its best individual member. 

Ένα πάρα πολύ μικρό δείγμα από εδώ.

Επιμένεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2012)

Επιμένω σε τι;

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μού δίνετε τον αγγλικό ορισμό του _synergy_, που, πρώτον, ξέρω και, δεύτερον, για την διαφορά του οποίου με τον ελληνικό όρο μιλάω. Δεν είναι σαφές απ' αυτό που έγραψα για το _empathy_; Είπα ότι η λέξη συνέργεια δεν είναι θετική*, στα ελληνικά και η Μπέρνι για απόδειξη του αντίθετου μού έφερε την αγγλική λέξη. Όσο για τον διαχωρισμό συνέργειας-συνεργίας, μπορεί κάποτε να πιάσει, αλλά προς το παρόν είναι συνέργεια-συνεργεία και έχουν την ίδια έννοια.


* ναι, ναι, σε επιστημονικό context, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως απόδοση της αγγλικής, αλλά ο dimid δεν την χρησιμοποίησε έτσι:
"_με κατέκλυσε ένα ωραίο συναίσθημα συλλογικότητας και συνέργειας_".


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Μια μικρή απορία. Ποιο είναι το επίθετο που παράγεται από τη *συνέργεια*; Συνεργειακός;
Αν ναι, πώς ξεχωρίζει από το επίθετο που παράγεται από το *συνεργείο*;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είπα ότι η λέξη συνέργεια δεν είναι θετική*, στα ελληνικά [...]


Σε συγκείμενο μάρκετινγκ χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά με θετική έννοια, βλέπε και:


Zazula said:


> Εγώ δηλαδή που κάνω τη διάκριση συνέργεια = (νομ.) κακόσημο (_complicity_) και συνεργία = (κυρ. οικον. & μάνατζμεντ) εύσημο (_synergy_), είμαι λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Το ζαλίσαμε, αλλά αν μου επιτρέπετε να πω κι εγώ την άποψή μου για το τι εγώ έχω διαπιστώσει (πέρα από το τι γράφουν τα λεξικά): τα τελευταία χρόνια η θετική σημασία έχει πολλή διάδοση με αποτέλεσμα ο μέσος ομιλητής να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _συνέργεια / συνεργία_ με τη θετική σημασία. Ως προς την αρνητική, ενώ η λέξη _συνεργός_ είναι σαφής και ξεκάθαρη, σπάνια θα ακούσετε τον μέσο ομιλητή να χρησιμοποιεί τη _συνέργεια_ με τη νομική σημασία — το πολύ πολύ να πει «κατηγορείται για συνέργεια». Όταν τα συμφραζόμενα είναι κατάλληλα, αποκλείεται να μπερδέψει τις δύο σημασίες. Αυτή είναι η δική μου εντύπωση, αλλά δεν είναι η μοναδική.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μια μικρή απορία. Ποιο είναι το επίθετο που παράγεται από τη *συνέργεια*; Συνεργειακός;
> Αν ναι, πώς ξεχωρίζει από το επίθετο που παράγεται από το *συνεργείο*;


Καταρχάς για το παράγωγο επίθετο από το ουσιαστικό _συνεργείο_: είναι πράγματι το _συνεργειακός_ (θα βρείτε κάποια «συνεργειακός εξοπλισμός» σε ΦΕΚ & εγκυκλίους)· αν και κατά κανόνα στους σύμπλοκους όρους η λέξη _συνεργείο_ είναι πολύ συχνότερο το να συμμετέχει σε γενική πτώση (πχ «εξοπλισμός συνεργείου»).

Τα επίθετα από τη _συνεργία _(και από τη _συνέργεια_, καθώς πολλοί δεν κάνουν την ορθογραφική διάκριση και χρησιμοποιούν τη _συνέργεια _εκτός νομικού περικειμένου ως ταυτόσημη σημασιακά με τη _συνεργία_) είναι, κατά φθίνουσα σειρά δημοφιλίας στη χρήση, τα ακόλουθα: _συνεργικός_, _συνεργιστικός_, _συνεργειακός_, _συνεργετικός_.

Λογικά η νομική _συνέργεια_ θα πρέπει να δίνει και αυτή επίθετο _συνεργειακός_, αλλά δεν το έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

*Συνεργητικός* καλύτερα, για το _synergetic_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Συνεργητικός* καλύτερα, για το _synergetic_.


Σωστά. (Αν και έρχεται τελευταίο.)


----------

